# المؤشرات الاحصائية لاصابات المهنية ، لاول مرة دورة تعليمية وبالمجان



## يا الغالي (9 سبتمبر 2013)

تكمن أهمية المؤشرات الاحصائية لاصابات المهنية (مثل: معدل تكرار الاصابة LTIFR ، معدل شدة الاصابة LTISR: ، FAFR، TRCF: ) في كونها الأداة الرئيسة لصنع القرار السليم في مناحي عمل المهنية كافة، وذلك أن اتخاذ القرار والحاجة إليه أمر لا ينفك عن حياة العاملين، بدءاً من ممارستنا العمل اليومية مروراً بخياراتنا المؤسسية وانتهاءً بقراراتنا المصيرية.​ وإن المعطيات الثقافية الراهنة والانفجار المعلوماتي والعصر العولمي تحتم على مؤسساتنا العملية الاهتمام بالكيف والجودة، ولاسيما العمل يتصدى للاستثمار الأهم وهو الاستثمار في العنصر البشري، الأمر الذي يفرض علينا إيلاء القياس والتقويم جل اهتمامنا، ولاسيما وشرعنا يأمرنا بالجودة والإتقان. ​  





​ هذه الدورة التالية تقدم مبادئ تقيم برنامج السلامة المتبع في الشركات. ​ رابط تحميل الدورة 
​ مشاهدة المرفق 7776​ 
لمن الدورة:.​ • مسئولى الصحة والسلامة المهنية والبيئة بالشركات المختلفة والمستشفيات ومؤسسات الرعاية الصحية والتعليمية والفندقية.
• رؤساء القطاعات الهندسية بالشركات المختلفة.
• المهندسين فى جميع التخصصات (مدنى، كهرباء، ....... إلخ).
• العاملين فى الأنشطة الصناعية والإنتاجية وخاصة: العاملين بشركات البترول والتنقيب وإستخراج الغاز الطبيعى والبترول ومعامل تكرير البترول و والصناعات البتروكيماوية ومصانع الأسمنت ومصانع الحديد والصلب
• الراغبين فى العمل فى مجال الصحة والسلامة المهنية.
• مسئولى الجودة بالقطاع الطبى والشركات المختلفة من الأطباء والإداريين.

​ n منقول -- ​


----------



## رمزة الزبير (9 سبتمبر 2013)

بارك الله بك.


----------



## safety gulf (13 سبتمبر 2013)

thanking too much


----------



## يا الغالي (9 يونيو 2017)

مهم لكل من يعمل في مجال السلامة المهنية


----------

